# Mass diet on the dole



## warriorbull (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi fowks wondering if anyonen knew of a good diet for someone who is now unemployed and looking to add mass the 45 pound a week dont go far so just wondering if anyone had any ideas i am 6 foot 6 and 80 kgs thanks


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

its possible...i was unemployed last year and managed fine, just means no going out and a bit of extra time in the shops searchin for a few bargains...really gonna have to write up ya own diet though...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

lidl and aldi


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get a job you lazy sh1t!!! Just kidding.

It must be possible if your clever when you shop and really go for bargains. Good luck.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

30 eggs. 2 quid from asda..

2litres milk .. 1.36 or somit.

tuna...36 p a can.

big bag of smart price oats. under a squid.

You don't need to comply with the steak/chicken/turkey all the time. But what you can afford but imo theres plenty stuff out there just as good.


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

It really depends on your circumstances to be honest, if you live alone in a flat or house, i think it will be really difficult, for a start you could be looking at £30 for gas/elec/water pw which only leaves you £15. If you live at home you should be alot better off. Otherwise as above aldi lidl, asda, iceland.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Like others have said, it is possible, oats are cheap, eggs can be cheap, etc. It wont be tasty, but it's achievable. It will be hard to manage your diet and training on a budget, it will take a lot of planning and organizational skills, wouldn't you want to spend your time and effort trying to get a job, which will allow your training and diet regime to funded more comfortably? Assuming you do plan on getting a job. It's just that I've trained without a job before, luckily money wasn't a problem but the stress of being out of work, and the low mood I was sulking around in wasn't good for training, i get on better and achieve more when life seems better.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im on the dole at the moment.

Was in tesco earlier

You can buy a kilo of white fish from tesco for £2 and a kilo of chicken fillets for £3.74. Get 3 of each for about £17 Big bag of rice, cous cous, and pasta for £1 each. They have 4 tins of tuns for about £2.50 normally. Just buy some side salad, veg, fruit etc and you get get quite a lot for your money. You'll need some spices, sauces etc to keep you sane as well!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I can't type out a diet for you but I can give you some good pointers. I'm unemployed at the mo so it's a case of looking out for the bargains and forgetting the brand names, smart price is the way to go on oats, I buy SP muesli and mix it into a big bag of oats and add cheap apples. For milk go Farm foods two 4 pints for £1.50 and for meat I go for turkey but look out for whoops stickers on meat like steak and chicken at Asda they will only have a short date on so buy what you can and freeze them.


----------



## warriorbull (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks fowks for all the advice thats basicaly what i am doing going for the own brand labels. just seeing how other people managed and peter v defo plan on getting another job:thumb:


----------

